# Tampa Track



## Ingles (Mar 14, 2007)

After talking with an old racing friend, I was hoping to start racing slots here in my area. Anyone knows the whereabouts of a Slot Car Track in Tampa, FL ???


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Is this the Ingles that used to be in jacksonville?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Close .... but not in Cigar City*



Ingles said:


> After talking with an old racing friend, I was hoping to start racing slots here in my area. Anyone knows the whereabouts of a Slot Car Track in Tampa, FL ???



Ingles,

The 153' Hillclimb that used to be at Slot Car Raceway - Tampa Bay in the Tampa/Oldsmar area is now in Jacksonville at Slot Car Speeday & Hobbies.

In the Tampa area there are a couple of places to race without too much travel ... John's Slot Car Garage is in Riverview which is just a little south of the Brandon area and Lightning Raceway & Hobby is in Hudson which is just north of Clearwater.

Rollin


----------



## Ingles (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info.
Ingles.
Ps. I used to reside in Jax from 84 to 91.


----------



## Ingles (Mar 14, 2007)

I've just called John from John's Slot Car Garage; very nice guy... It seems I'm back in the saddle again!
Thanks.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Ingles said:


> I've just called John from John's Slot Car Garage; very nice guy... It seems I'm back in the saddle again!
> Thanks.



You'll enjoy John's track(s). He spent a lot of man-hours making the Hillclimb (190 or 200 footer) the smoothest racing surface I've ever seen.

If the work he's doing on the Damon Dapron-built King track turns out as good, it will be one seriously wonderful track.

Tell him that the guys in Jacksonville said, "Hello."

Rollin


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

If your Mike Ingles I'll be a the new R/C track at Bearss Ave exit, this weekend. Come on by and say hi.


----------



## Ingles (Mar 14, 2007)

Stopped at John's yesterday and was very impressed with the track; it's certainly VERY smooth. He was nice enough to loan me one of his personal cars, so I could check out the track. That was very cool of him, and for not having driven a Slot Car in over ten years I didn't do too bad. He had all the important stuff in stock, and was very generous and knowledgeable; the guy has been running slots for around 100 years... His new King track will be ready in about a month and it will be just as smooth as the Hill climb, he is also working on adding more pit spaces. We need to assist him in getting more racers involved in the sport, his tracks are awesome and we all have a responsibility in helping him succeed!!


----------

